# Dog sick after grooming



## Jennalane85 (Feb 18, 2021)

Ever since I got my Dog back from groomers he’s been acting weird .. first he seemed fine the. He got a couple places on his back near his neck that kept getting bigger and finally broke open ( blood and some stuff came out ) cleaned it up best we could took him to vet next day they said it was probably a cyst gave him some medicine to dry the area up which it helped .. but since then he has started not acting like his normal self .. he’s not running ( bouncing) around or wanting to play ( doesn’t even want a house shoe and he loves those)
Does not run to door in excitement if someone comes over , will not eat but will eat a treat if offered he does drink lots of water tho he’s been doing that for about two months now 
has started shivering like he’s cold when it’s not cold 
Started having trouble walking around - I’ve had to start picking him up 
Does not cuddle or want anything to do with anyone 
If you carry him somewhere, he will sit down and just stay there and stare away.
All he’s wanting to do is lay around and sleep


----------



## 3GSD4IPO (Jun 8, 2016)

You need to go back to the veterinarian and get a complete work up including blood draw. This behavior could be many things, most of them not related to going to the groomer and some possibly related to going to the groomer.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Yes, this absolutely warrants a return vet visit with bloodwork. These symptoms are very concerning and could be a sign of something serious that will absolutely get worse without veterinary intervention. I hope it's not, but the only way to know for sure is a more thorough veterinary examination.


----------



## Jennalane85 (Feb 18, 2021)

Jennalane85 said:


> Ever since I got my Dog back from groomers he’s been acting weird .. first he seemed fine the. He got a couple places on his back near his neck that kept getting bigger and finally broke open ( blood and some stuff came out ) cleaned it up best we could took him to vet next day they said it was probably a cyst gave him some medicine to dry the area up which it helped .. but since then he has started not acting like his normal self .. he’s not running ( bouncing) around or wanting to play ( doesn’t even want a house shoe and he loves those)
> Does not run to door in excitement if someone comes over , will not eat but will eat a treat if offered he does drink lots of water tho he’s been doing that for about two months now
> has started shivering like he’s cold when it’s not cold
> Started having trouble walking around - I’ve had to start picking him up
> ...


Ive been twice now . First time they gave me medicine for the place on his back and told me
He has chronic dry eye gave me meds for that too .. he took all but one pill for the back when all this started they said it could be from the medicine but it’s went on for 4 days now still no eating or wanting to play .. the other vet said he could be diabetic and then think it could be Lyme disease


----------



## 3GSD4IPO (Jun 8, 2016)

Jennalane85 said:


> Ive been twice now . First time they gave me medicine for the place on his back and told me
> He has chronic dry eye gave me meds for that too .. he took all but one pill for the back when all this started they said it could be from the medicine but it’s went on for 4 days now still no eating or wanting to play .. the other vet said he could be diabetic and then think it could be Lyme disease


You have to go back. The only way to diagnose the issues you mention is to pay for blood work and testing.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Jan 29, 2021)

You seem much more concerned than the vet. Perhaps you should try another vet. It does sound very concerning.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

What kind of tests have they run? Bloodwork? With a cyst/abscess and behavior you describe I'd be very concerned that there's some kind of systemic infection, which needs to be diagnosed by a vet and treated with appropriate antibiotics. Definitely not something treatable at home or that's safe to risk seeing if the dog recovers without treatment. But there's so many other possibilities too, none of which can be confirmed without more thorough veterinary diagnostics. If your vet is declining to run tests, I urge you to find someone else who will.


----------



## Ella55 (Feb 4, 2021)

Jennalane85 said:


> Ever since I got my Dog back from groomers he’s been acting weird .. first he seemed fine the. He got a couple places on his back near his neck that kept getting bigger and finally broke open ( blood and some stuff came out ) cleaned it up best we could took him to vet next day they said it was probably a cyst gave him some medicine to dry the area up which it helped .. but since then he has started not acting like his normal self .. he’s not running ( bouncing) around or wanting to play ( doesn’t even want a house shoe and he loves those)
> Does not run to door in excitement if someone comes over , will not eat but will eat a treat if offered he does drink lots of water tho he’s been doing that for about two months now
> has started shivering like he’s cold when it’s not cold
> Started having trouble walking around - I’ve had to start picking him up
> ...


Please tell me he's okay...I agree with all. Take him back to the vet. He is NOT well. You KNOW him. And if they say it's nothing, take him to another one...etc


----------

